# How Should I Keep Fur Away From Eyes?



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

My puppy is three months old, and it seems that there is always some fur blocking his eyes. I would prefer that his eyes not be blocked by fur. I know that the Diane Klumb Havanese book says the hair on the inside corner of the eye may be trimmed or may be allowed to grow long and blend into the muzzle fur. The book also warns that once trimmed, it must be kept trimmed. 

I am not sure whether I should trim the fur near the eye. What is everyone doing and what is the best way to keep the fur away from the eyes?

Thanks.
--Diane


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I had my groomer cut the hair by the eye, it was driving me crazy!! It has grown back very fast , so Logan sees us thru hair at this point. 
We do not show, so it might depend on whether you are showing as to whether you should cut it or not.


----------



## dawnbeau (Feb 14, 2007)

I usually keep my 2 in a puppy cut & trim their bangs great way to see their baby browns


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi - it is a problem - Ollie is Black and I love seeing his eyes - here is a before cut and after cut - I had the groomer just cut his head/face..



















Olliemom


----------



## dawnbeau (Feb 14, 2007)

Tooo cute! Thats exactly what I do - the face, feet & buns


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

If you plan on showing, you can't trim. When it gets long enough, an elastic works great. Sometimes the hair is more bother some to the owner that the dog. Some people will put petroleum jelly, just a touch, under the eye to keep the hair from poking into the eye.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Olloesmom,
I usually keep Kodi's hair trimmed like that. I trim his "bangs" and around his eyes. Shelby is still looking like a mop. She has much straighter hair than Kodi. I guess she is still in her puppy coat, because she doesn't mat yet. You can't see her eyes, but she looks so cute. She doesn't seem to mind one bit.


----------



## dawnbeau (Feb 14, 2007)

I keep hearing about puppy coat & adult coat what is the difference. My pups Zoey & Logan are 6mos & 4mos so they are still soft & fluffy - does the texture or color change?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I just want to say that Ollie is a doll~!
And you are getting great pictures of a black dog, that can be so hard to do!


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh, Ollie is soo cute!

Sam is such a doll Debbie~ Hubby walked over holding Princess while I was showing him (trying to explain what a sable is, he's a bit slow. lol) and she barked at Sam. She never barks. She must have been telling him what a cutie he is.

Oh who am I kidding... allll the doggies on this site are to die for.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

All these dogs are just too darn CUTE!!!!!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I think trimming around the eyes depends on the dogs hair type. The dogs with the curly hair like Ollie look really cute trimmed, but I like the dogs with the wavy-straight hair, not trimmed and left in a shaggy look or pulled back like Sam.

I love both Ollie and Sam's picture, these dogs are just awesome! Really great pictures!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ollie's haircut is so cute!! They did a nice job. You certainly dont want to hide those beautiful eyes!!
I love Sams pony tail - I might let the girls get a little longer & try it with them. Can you use barretts??
Laurie


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Thx! I do have to say thpse pix are just with my little cannon power shot - but I broke down yesterday and ordered an SLR Cannon Rebel....

Wanted to show ollie's poodle paw from surgery - gosh who knows how long this will take to grow out - but he is fine and that is all that matters!

Olliesmom

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w89/catnorris-pix/IMG_0119.jpg


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Opps - thought I downloaded the pix....

Here it is...


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww, poor Ollie  The good thing, like you said, is that he is recovering just fine. He has such a wonderful thick coat. It amazes me how tiny they are underneath all that fur. I always get reminded of how small Oreo is, whenever I bath him


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

What cute havs! My concern with the hair around the eyes getting too long is that it then seems to promote irritation which the follows with more tears being produced and then tear staining. I have finally gotten the tear staining under some control and Parker looks so much better- I too am afraid to let the hair grow long around the eye area. And by the way, I took Parker off of the Angels Eyes and am using a tablespoon of plain yogurt eery day- it seems to work on the yeast ! YEAH!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Poor, sweet Ollie. But he looks so cute.
I noticed in the photo that he has a tag and a bell on his neck. Do you keep this on him at all times? What type of collar do you use that doesn't get stuck in his hair?


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Yes - I keep the bells on him cause I need to know when he is under our feet!! Have to say - never a problem with his collar and matting...just a 1/2inch leather collar with his name tag on it - but not on the hook on the collar cause he could reach it and chew it - put the circle hook on the collar and it is just enough out of his reach!!.

but I also have to say that he really doesn't mat....maybe because he is curly? does anyone have any input on that - he is 8 months = thick hair and doesn't mat - we brush him 3 times a week?????

Olliesmom


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Yay, Lynn, that's great!! Its amazing how something so simple that we stumble across works


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

What Ollie "knows" is that he has us wrapped around his little paw! Not just me but hubby who was adament "no dogs" and my 15 year old who said if I came home with a dog he would hate it....when I walked thru the door he was angry (we have a cat he loves and was afraid to hurt his feelings) then saw Ollie - and to quote - "ahhhhhh...you never said he would be so cute!" Love at first sight!!! When Ollie was in surgery my 15 called from school 4 times to see how he was doing...

Catherine


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> Hi - it is a problem - Ollie is Black and I love seeing his eyes - here is a before cut and after cut - I had the groomer just cut his head/face..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my, I just saw this thread! What great pictures of Ollie!!!! I love his new look! Since he looks a lot like Ricky, I'm sure it would look great on him too.

How often do you have to get it cut to maintain the look? Also, is the new hair growing into his eyes, is it irritating him?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Ollies mom, I agree with everyone here when I say your Ollie is so cute  Marj, I am sure Ricky will look cute in this do 

And Debbie, I just love how long and lush Sammy's coat is too 

Well, I got Oreo groomed around mid-march and the groomer trimmed his eye hair. My problem is that the muzzle hair is all over the place and does not stay neatly from side to side. It has been like that since I got him at 10 weeks old. And I find myself using my fingers to guide the hair everyday to neatly part down the middle. Is there a better way to train the hair? Or is that just something you have had to deal with all along? Just curious


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm still stroking Ricky's hair down each side of his muzzle and he's 8.5 months old!!  It just wont' fall very well on it's own and won't stay that way. When I comb him and can do a really good job on his face, then they'll do o.k. , but his bangs are so long you can't even tell!! lol


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I guess I have another child to comb in the morning  Between my DD and Oreo, I spend a fairly good portion of the day "fixing" their hair. Not to mention MINE...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k........ I'm a liar.  I thought Ricky's hair along his nose still wasn't falling on each side, because I remembered it seemed like forever that it was doing that. I realized after I'd written that though, that it is fine and does fall.  duh! 

It will happen....... but again, with Ricky's bangs going over half his face like they do, you can hardly tell anyway. lol


----------

